# NAEROK milling machine



## biker_smith (4 Jan 2021)

Hi all,

I've just bought a NAEROK milling machine and need to get it moved.

Can anyone tell me please - what's the approximate weight?

Description and photos at.....






Naerok and Alpine Mill-Drills


Naerok and Alpine Mill-Drill - typical Korean and Taiwanese-built milling and co-ordinated drilling machines



www.lathes.co.uk





Many thanks - Paul.


----------



## clogs (4 Jan 2021)

can't help with the weight but I'm sure these people will know and move it for u if needed.....
look on Advert - All Ads
there is a family firm, all rigged up to move machines for the private buyer...
they are called Lady Lift...


----------



## biker_smith (4 Jan 2021)

Thanks for that Clogs - I spoke to Steve at Lady Lift but he is too far north for it to be viable.
Anyone else recommend a company to move the device in the south east (West Sussex) area?

And I still need the weight - if anyone has any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## clogs (4 Jan 2021)

OK sorry for that.....
I had to get a Wadkin Rs lathe from the Blackpool area to Peterborough.....everyone was tooooo busy....
placed an add on parcel monkey asking for a man with a van, with a taillift......got a few replies....only one could do it in the time frame and charged £125 door to door plus £20 squids for 2 euro pallets req by the shipper.....so not so bad......
think I'd try P/Monkey and others again......
Oh, don't be in a rush, the first few quotes were stupid.....after a day or 2 they come down a fair bit....
what about a van rental....? often cheaper at the weekends......
from the sort of machine ur buying 2 guys (u and a mate) plus the seller should be able to move it on a decent trolly.....
dont think I'd use a trailer.....but if laying it down on a couple of junk tyres would help with bounce....
just an idea....


----------



## Misterdog (4 Jan 2021)

Google brings this up.






Naerok bench mill - Stock code 4004







www.stationroadsteam.com





Close but no motorised bed.


----------



## biker_smith (4 Jan 2021)

That helps 330 pounds or 150 kg. Thanks.


----------



## biker_smith (4 Jan 2021)

I'm going to hire a van and use an engine lift to move it into the van.


----------



## Walcote (6 Jan 2021)

I have owned two similar machines and moved them quite a few times. They are not too much to handle with two reasonably strong people. I have moved one on my own with a sack barrow still on the base on a flat surface. If you are on your own they break down into reasonable sized pieces which is a good way to go. I have had one in the back of a large car once it was off the base and the mill split in two. If your car is big enough to get the stand in then the mill will break down small enough pieces to also go in too.

If you get the big hex key needed to remove the top half of the machine at the bottom of the shaft it will split the weight into two more manageable pieces (Image of Bolts). I have lifted both on my own but my back would recommend you be cautious of doing that. You can go further by releasing the two head bolts on the side and winding the head of the shaft - that is how my one worked but looking at the Naerok images it seems the head is held on static and the shaft winds through the table. It would seem you can remove the shaft from both which will break it down further. You can also remove the sliding table which will then give you 4/5 pieces which could be lifted individually. 

The engine crane will work but head height may be an issue. I have used that method on a larger version of the same mill and attaching the hoist as close as possible to the machine was the difficult bit. It had to be close to get the crane arm high enough to lift the machine which is also a restriction on placing in the vehicle. Assuming there are no anchors on the mill, you'll need to sling it and the tin case around the pulleys is easily crushed by the sling. I used a few wood blocks on each side of the head to make sure that didn't happen. Also you can wind the head right down to the table to make it more compact and short. 

Good luck with your move!


----------



## wallace (6 Jan 2021)

I'd be tempted to dissasemble and just put it in a car.


----------



## biker_smith (7 Jan 2021)

Thanks for the suggestions Walcote and Wallace - I had the moved planned for tomorrow, but Boris says I need to wait!


----------



## Walcote (7 Jan 2021)

No problem. I am in the same situation with another machine. The wait is on. Let us know how you get on when it can happen.


----------

